# Trailer Comparison



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

I sold our horse trailer over the weekend and am planning to buy a new trailer this week. We are planning to buy a 3 horse, slant load, bumper pull trailer and are comparing an Exiss and a Shadow that are available in our area. I have seen some Exiss trailers, but I don't know much about Shadow trailers. I'd be interested in hearing from someone who owns a Shadow to get your opinion. I also would be interested on your opinion about the importance of an escape door. The Exiss we are looking at does not have one, the Shadow does but, of course is more money. 

Thank You.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Are they both all aluminum ? I know I will never buy a steel trailer. I don't care how many wiz bang coatings the manufacture claims to use. 
Goose necks are way easier to tow, more versatile, and more room. Not alot of differences in trailer brands, basically just which one has the options you want. You are definetly gonna want the front escape doot sooner or later. eventually you will be loading a horse that has to be pulled or led in. No way to safely do that without the door.


----------



## Dunoir (May 22, 2009)

I have an '03 2H GN Shadow that I bought when it was 3 years old. I would say that Shadow is a middle of the road All aluminum trailer same as Exiss. they aren't top of the line, but then you don't pay a top of the line price. 

I like that the roof of the horse area is insulted which keeps it cooler in our hot South Fla summers. I also like the dividers, that there is ABS on the walls rather than rubber - ABS is MUCH better than rubber. I've had to replace the brakes and have the roof caulked - all normal repair items. I do use it 3-4 times a month and this Fri am leaving on a 10 day trip. It has a weekend package in it. It does have the escape door and while I've only used it a couple times, I'm very glad it's there, well worth the money.


----------

